# Noble Tree Coffee and Tea



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

this place has taken the term "coffee house" and ran with it.

it is located in lincoln park in chicago illinois. it is three floors (yup, you heard me) and prides itself on serving mostly local goods. brewing metropolis coffee (roaster based out of chicago), serving baked goods from local organic bakers and serves pie from hoosier mama pie company (also based outta chicago).

it's independent. it's laid back. it has a fireplace.

in a city full of starbucks, this is one to help keep around. so do it.

and maybe you'll get a latte from yours truly.

More...


----------

